# Not showing sensor info



## ChrisJ (Jan 27, 2015)

What do I have to do to get GPU-Z to display the sensor info?  I have tried it on 3 different Thinkpads ( 2 T60s & a T60p) all with ATI gpu, and a Thinkpad A31, also with ATI, and all that shows up under the 'sensors' tab is 'GPU Core Clock' & GPU Memory Clock'.  The Graphics card tab is fully poulated with the correct info.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 27, 2015)

I think theres a GPUZ sticky somewhere, If i could i would put a link.

 Just have a look in the gpu section


----------



## ChrisJ (Jan 28, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think theres a GPUZ sticky somewhere, If i could i would put a link.
> 
> Just have a look in the gpu section



Yeah, I've been looking, but haven't found it. Can you tell me the gist of it?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2015)

Not a hope in hell im slaughtered.

Stella Artois if drunk off the hip is very moreish


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2015)

Could you post screenshots of GPU-Z so I know which GPU you have?


----------



## ChrisJ (Jan 28, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Could you post screenshots of GPU-Z so I know which GPU you have?



This one is from the T60:






This is from the T60p:





This is the sensor tab from the T60 (the T60p is similar):


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2015)

Ah, those old GPUs don't have temp sensors in the chip, and rely on external circuitry. I guess that for a notebook, the vendor didn't bother with the extra cost for a sensor and assumes CPU temp = GPU temp, which is close enough to avoid overheating.

Does any other software show GPU temps ?


----------



## ChrisJ (Jan 29, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Ah, those old GPUs don't have temp sensors in the chip, and rely on external circuitry. I guess that for a notebook, the vendor didn't bother with the extra cost for a sensor and assumes CPU temp = GPU temp, which is close enough to avoid overheating.
> 
> Does any other software show GPU temps ?



TPfancontrol does, and it seems pretty popular over in the Thinkpad forum. I don't know how it comes up with its temps without sensors. But I did see a few comments about the accuracy, so I wanted something else to compare with. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2015)

HW Mon shows max min and now and volts again max min and current as in currently
Not sure it works on craptops though


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisJ said:


> TPfancontrol does, and it seems pretty popular over in the Thinkpad forum. I don't know how it comes up with its temps without sensors. But I did see a few comments about the accuracy, so I wanted something else to compare with. Thanks for the info.


It's probably using the CPU temperature sensor? Or some Lenovo sensor

Found some info here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Thermal_Sensors

Given how old these notebooks are (I replaced my X60s three months ago), I have no plans to implement support for these sensors.


----------



## ChrisJ (Jan 29, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> It's probably using the CPU temperature sensor? Or some Lenovo sensor
> 
> Found some info here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Thermal_Sensors
> 
> Given how old these notebooks are (I replaced my X60s three months ago), I have no plans to implement support for these sensors.


TPfancontrol was originally written for the T4x series, but also seems to be widely used on later models. I don't expect to replace my T60s any time soon, and the same goes for XP, 'tho I have a test system with XP/W7 dual boot setup.
Thanks for the Wiki link. I'll look at it closer later.


----------

